# Elemental Subwoofers



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I live in the Uk and currently own a SVS PC Ultra sub. I have been looking at the Elemental subs and Epik Conquest subs but there doesn't seem to any way of getting one of these to the UK. What are the subs in question like and how do I go about getting one to the Uk.

How do they compare with the ultra. The only niggle is my ultra chuffs badly under reasonable load. Really annoying.

Any ideas of cost.

cheers

Graham


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

I really can't believe 26 views so far and no response.

Not one person out there got these subs.

Bit weird as they are American subs. :no:

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Lots of people have the Elemental and Epik subs, just not the 26 people who have viewed your post. Give it some time, someone is bound to chime in.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mike,

Thanks for the reply. I have a SVS PC ultra and having teething problems with it. When you play it loud it chuffs all over the place and I noticed that the ports on the Elemental design subs are twice the size and surely that would mean alot less chance of chuffing.

cheers

Graham


----------



## boomerps2 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the Conquest. It will blow your mind. It vibrates all the clothes on your body and makes the tip of your nose itch from the vibration. A bit overkill, but is it worth? Only if your a complete bass freak.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a diy sub that I used a ed driver in. Its a large box and low tuned. PM me so when I get home from work I will post what it can do. I won't remember if you don't. I can say now that it sounds good in my larger room and it probably gets louder than the ultra.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

From the subwoofer meet I just had a couple weeks back, this is the measurement taken of my sub. No eq, no filters from 3 feet away. It's tuned to 15 hz, so you can see that I get a little room gain below the 15 hz. It's a large box, probably twice the size of an ultra, but it cost less than 1/3 the price. I had to build it, so if that's something you're not against, you can build a very nice sub for very little money compared to what you already have.










This is a combo graph of the woofer measurement vs the port measurement. Blue is port, pinkish is woofer, green a combination of the two.

The box is not padded, so I'm guessing that's where the resonance is coming from at over 100 hz. I'm planning on throwing some pillows in by the weekend.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for getting back to me. The biggest problem over here in the Uk is that there is not much on offer with regards to subs. SVS and Velodyne are pretty much it. Do you know how the Epik conquest compares with the SVS PC ultra. I re did my Aydessey yesterday and I still get chuffing from the ports. Its really annoying. I personally don't think 3.5" ports are big enough as the other subs like Elemental and Epik use much larger ports and more powerful amps.

Also some advice on shipping one of these babies to the UK would be great.

cheers

Graham


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you have any of the ports plugged? That would make the potential for chuffing a lot higher. 

Also I have read that running an auto setup like you have could set the sub at too high a level. Are you getting a pretty level sound to match your main speakers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I did have one port plugged but now I am running with no ports plugged. I set the sub gain on about 11 o'clock before I ran Aydessey and it then calculated the sub channel level at -15 after cal. It set the main speakers on -8.5.

When I ran the SPL meter they were all down on the levels. I had to raise the level on the speakers to -3.5 and the sub to -2 to get 75 db on the radio shack.

I noticed that Aydessey put the Dynamic EQ on so I turned this off as many people dont like Dynamic EQ.

Even with no ports plugged you can still hear the air noise at -20db on the onkyo 876. That is playing Bassotronics "i love you" track which is great for a bass test.

I am really struggling with the PC ultra.

Any advice would be great.

cheers

graham


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You obviously need more output then one sub can produce. Since the SVS is available in the UK, an option would be to get another PC ultra if that's financially viable for you.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mike,

That's the problem. Because of the exchange rate the Ultra's are now £1310 to buy. I paid £1060 a few months ago. I really don't have room for two subs but have room for a big box sub. I noticed that the elemental and epik subs have much larger ports so wouldn't the chuffing be alot less if none at all. The only problem I have is actually getting one shipped and the cost. Do you know what would be the cheapest way to get one and what are your opinions on both them subs in comparison to the svs. I was looking at the Epik conquest or elemental A7-700.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The porting advantage would have to be the Epik Conquest with its two 6 inch ports compared to the three 4 inch ports on the A7-700. Unfortunately the Conquest hasn't been available for some time now. I suggest you contact Epik and check on availability and shipping to the UK. Be prepared for expensive shipping charges.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mike

Do you know where Epik are based. I need to find out what time it is out there at the moment. I have emailed them and am waiting for a response so it would be handy.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Epik Subwoofers is located just north of Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

How big is your room?
If you plug all the ports, what port noise could you be hearing? Or, did I misunderstand what you wrote?


----------

